# Looking for tips with a cheap espresso machine.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I am perfectly aware that they are fairly useless, but I have an extremely stubborn father. I use a Mini mill and Aeropress right now, but will be upgrading to a Pavoni and a Macap M4C. Have you got any tips on making an acceptable coffee with one? I have tried quite a few times, but can't bare to waste any more decent beans on it.

I just finished a cup with it, and it tasted... average. Every cup I make tastes exactly the same, I can't change it. It's just well, average. After finishing this cup, it actually tastes like I just had a cigarette. (I don't smoke, and never have smoked. Just tried one, you know how it is.)

I was using Rave's mocha java, and the machine is a Gaggia Cubika plus.

Any help would be seriously appreciated.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know the coffee but potentially it's a dark roast and/or you aren't flushing the group prior to making the coffee?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi few other questions. How much are you dosing into the basket. Are you using a single or double basket. Is it pressurised on non pressurised? How long is the shot taking to run and how much output preferably weight.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia Cubika Plus has pressurised portafilters, so don't tamp as hard as you would when not using the machine

You can still get decent milk with a little practice and perseverance, maybe not as easy as a more powerful machine, but in the right hands the result will still be good


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Roughly 7 grams, at a -4 grind on the Mini Mill. It took about 6 seconds to come out the spouts, and from that point I timed 25 seconds on top of that 6. I didn't weigh the output, but it looked roughly correct.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

By milk I assume you mean... milk?

Neither of us drink any coffee with milk in, just black. I personally prefer espresso based black coffee (Americano type drink) as opposed to any 'Brewed Coffee'.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has it been thoroughly cleaned with something like "Puly Caff". Stale coffee residue and oil will give a horrible taste !!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Has it been thoroughly cleaned with something like "Puly Caff". Stale coffee residue and oil will give a horrible taste !!


You can't backflush a Cubika Plus no solenoid in them would have to dismantle it and soak the parts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I never had much with a non pressurised basket single or double. Sorry stuggling to help.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I bought a non pressurized basket, and am hoping it will fit...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A single or double?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

With the Cubika Plus it's the portafilter itself that is pressurised not the basket, there are guides online to de-pressurising them though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bin the single basket and use a double

No point making the job harder than it should be.

Even pros struggle with single baskets

On an Italian commercial lever machine though its a very different story...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Bin the single basket and use a double
> 
> No point making the job harder than it should be.
> 
> ...


Yep absolutely the single is a road to pain and frustration when starting. Are all versions of the cubica made with the pressurised porta filters or is it just the plus ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep absolutely the single is a road to pain and frustration when starting. Are all versions of the cubica made with the pressurised porta filters or is it just the plus ?


As far as I'm aware its only the plus which is actually a re-badged Saeco machine with 53/54mm baskets, the older plain Cubikas are a 58mm.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm getting a La Pavoni for Christmas, could you guide me between making a single/double?

I assume It's how long you hold the lever up. It must be really hard to get the timing right... Any tips?

Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would take a look at the lever section loads of help and advice in there for pAvonis


----------

